# Learn blacksmithing



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

I know how to weld, I learned to weld flux core, tig, mig, and stick. I also know how to use a carbon arc, ( pardon the term, I know it sometimes is called different things depending on where you live.) or also know as a air gouger. I am aware of how to use a blow torch and a plasma cutter, and I am only 21. So I think I am on the right track, except for the fact that no one will hire a welder without experience. Which I don't have so I can't get a welding job to obtain some experience....ironic don't you think?

Anyways, what is the best way to learn black smithing? School? Apprenticeships? Independent camps/seminars? And of these does anyone know of any because I've looked sort of and can't find many. I guess nowadays everything is machined....

BTW If anyone is looking for a welder in Texas or knows of any jobs outside of Texas I'm available for work. (I know this really isn't the place to ask for job help, but it's always best to try and fail then to not have tried at all)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not an active smith, only when the need arises. Start here:

http://www.ntxba.org/

http://www.thumbtack.com/tx/newark/metal-working-classes/blacksmith-school

http://www.blacksmithingschool.com/

http://www.abana.org/resources/education/schools.shtml

What city are you closest to?

I do know some people, though I do not keep in frequent contact with them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here in Canada, welders (the people) go through a 4-year apprenticeship with training in welding (the process) with welders (the machines) and all kinds of that stuff.

Some shops do not require a certificate as long as you can lay a good bead down. Some shops require certificates up to the nth-degree before they would consider hiring.

At our shop, we have a mix of both - those who can weld and do a great job (even without the certificates) and those who are certified. Depending on the product going out the shop, some have to have the CWB-stamp-of-approval and some products don't need that.

You might want to just knock-on-doors, tell them that you can lay a good bead, but, for now, you would like to help out around the shop and work your way towards being certified. Many good shops will pay for your training and then you have a skill when done. My cousin went that route with the plans on being a MillWright and ended up as a B-Pressure certified welder instead.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> Here in Canada, welders (the people) go through a 4-year apprenticeship with training in welding (the process) with welders (the machines) and all kinds of that stuff. Some shops do not require a certificate as long as you can lay a good bead down. Some shops require certificates up to the nth-degree before they would consider hiring. At our shop, we have a mix of both - those who can weld and do a great job (even without the certificates) and those who are certified. Depending on the product going out the shop, some have to have the CWB-stamp-of-approval and some products don't need that. You might want to just knock-on-doors, tell them that you can lay a good bead, but, for now, you would like to help out around the shop and work your way towards being certified. Many good shops will pay for your training and then you have a skill when done. My cousin went that route with the plans on being a MillWright and ended up as a B-Pressure certified welder instead.


Yea that's what I've been trying to do but again no one down here in Texas is hiring unless you have experience, which is a double edged sword because it reasonable but no one who has experience is looking for work. They're working at the same place they have been for the past 15 years or so. So how are you supposed to gain experience if no one hires anyone without previous experience? I've tried to get in as a helper and such but again it's the same hiring concept.

And BTW I am a certified welder.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

To Add to what Naekid said 
most shops in a slow economy make "the new kid" sweep the floor to see if you are serious about working or are just looking to have a glory job.
if you want to weld for a living you need to decide what path you want to follow. If you really want to understand the weld, try to find a retired welder that is willing to teach you the intricacies of gas (oxy acetylene ) welding, the skill and observation is the basis for any really good weld, things happen in slow controlled motion. When I went to SAIT during my apprenticeship the instructors could tell who would excel by their attitude about gas welding.
Also carbon arc usually refers to a now obsolete welding method using carbon rods (similar to arc air gouging rods) to melt a weld puddle similar to gas welding.

Make up some sample welds on appropriate thickness plates about 6x2 inches to show prospective employers, know what process you used on each and if a "stick" weld what rod you used. Big thing here Dress like an Adult when you go see these guys, work boots with steel toes, 100 percent cotton shirt, jeans or other cotton pants, show up ready to work, have your own glove etc with you. If you don't have your stuff when you go knocking you can't work if they decide to give you a shot. Plan to spend a lot of your first days grinding and sweeping, because it takes time out of production for an experienced hand to "babysit" a new guy. And you need thick skin to be a good weldor. perfect is just good enough.


----------



## JLJohnsonUSNRet (Jun 28, 2013)

My question regarding blacksmithing goes back to my days in seminary up in 3 Hills, Alberta. I worked for a time in the blacksmith shop at Prairie Bible Institute and welding was never mentioned. This was 1965-66 time frame and we had a forge, an anvil and made list if things out of metal. If SHTF, will welding be an option, will electricity be available, will gasses be available as well? Do they really have anything to do with being a real blacksmith?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A skilled blacksmith can forge weld most low carbon steel very effectively and what I know about steel from "modern" welding makes my own blacksmithing a lot better.


----------



## JLJohnsonUSNRet (Jun 28, 2013)

You are absolutely correct about forge welding, my error in not including that. Blacksmithing is a skill that has always fascinated me and years ago I learned just enough that it is not only a skill but an art form. I would love to learn more and find someone in the San Diego North County Coastal area who is not only a blacksmith, but wouldn't ins teaching an old sailor some new tricks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Some shops do not require a certificate as long as you can lay a good bead down.


I once got hired because I could do just that - - but you need to be READY to set up a machine and all your gear quickly and not look like an idiot while doing so. I literally was pointed to a machine and was told "grab two pieces of scrap from under the bench and weld them together. I'll stand here and watch you the whole time. I'll look at it when you are done". Boy, talk about pressure, LOL!

I started a bead and then stopped immediately to adjust my amperage (twice). I continued on to make an acceptable yet "far from great" looking weld. I was hired on the spot because I kept my cool and didn't act like an idiot. That was at Davis Iron Works over a decade ago.

.
.
.
.



iForgeDesigns said:


> So how are you supposed to gain experience if no one hires anyone without previous experience? I've tried to get in as a helper and such but again it's the same hiring concept. And BTW I am a certified welder.


You need to go where the jobs outnumber workers.

I seriously can't imagine you not finding a job in the Bakken oil fields. Prob the same in West Texas. Regardless, the jobs are out there but you can't act OR LOOK like a goofball or you won't get hired.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I see no problem for anyone here to say they need work. The difference between Preppers and the outside world is Preppers do not wait for someone to help them. They seek out solutions. I try to help my friends who are out of work all the time. That is what FRIENDS are really about. As my mother told me when I was a kid, "You will find out who your friends really are when you are down." 

GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> Make up some sample welds on appropriate thickness plates about 6x2 inches to show prospective employers, know what process you used on each and if a "stick" weld what rod you used.
> 
> Big thing here Dress like an Adult when you go see these guys, work boots with steel toes, 100 percent cotton shirt, jeans or other cotton pants, show up ready to work, have your own gloves etc with you. *If you don't have your stuff when you go knocking you can't work if they decide to give you a shot.*


This is SOLID advice.

You also need to be able to quickly identify what controls on a machine do what. You should have a pretty good guess after 30 seconds, even if the labels are worn.

If they are watching you, touch each control and say out loud what it does. It will show you know your stuff and will help you to commit to memory when you need to make an adjustment quickly.


----------



## BProsser (Dec 13, 2013)

My brother is the business agent for the Plumbers and Steamfitters Local 166 in Fort Wayne, Indiana I don't know you so you should not use me as a reference, but I do know that they are receiving resumes right now. Google them for contact information and give them a call. You seem to be at the age and experience level that they like. It is a five year program and you will have the equivalent of a baccalaureate degree in industrial arts. Can't hurt and good luck!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I see no problem for anyone here to say they need work. The difference between Preppers and the outside world is Preppers do not wait for someone to help them. They seek out solutions. I try to help my friends who are out of work all the time. That is what FRIENDS are really about. As my mother told me when I was a kid, "You will find out who your friends really are when you are down."
> 
> GB


Oh ,the wisdom of our parents never seem to stop, in many languages all over the world and yet many today can`t recall any of it ,GB is good to remember our elders quotes, God Bless Them All.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

If you can get on as a mechanic, with the skills you have then you could work your way into a welding job. At least that is what I did.
You can pick up ideals on basic tools & work from youtube for Blacksmithing, but to learn you will need a shop or school, maybe a camp or a simi retire smith who needs the help & a strong back.
Good Luck.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Trial and error trial and error. I have been tinkering around with blacksmithing for a while now just making some simple flint strikers, but its not as simple as one would think but the key for me is practice. Oh and a anvil you need one no way around it i made my own from a rail road rail but that took a while to get it tempered just right i have sence picked up a 250 lb anvil there not cheep

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

JLJohnsonUSNRet said:


> You are absolutely correct about forge welding, my error in not including that. Blacksmithing is a skill that has always fascinated me and years ago I learned just enough that it is not only a skill but an art form. I would love to learn more and find someone in the San Diego North County Coastal area who is not only a blacksmith, but wouldn't ins teaching an old sailor some new tricks.


OH SNAP!!!!! I'm in the same area, and I would really like to be there too!!!! anyone with that kind of knowledge willing to share it, please expect a willing student, I'll chop the wood for the fire, I'll sit there working the bellow, I'll swing a hammer at a chunk of iron just so I learn what sound it should it make, what it should feel like or just so I get used to doing it!


----------

